# Ames or Inline Tube?



## MO Goat (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm going to order new brake lines and fuel lines before I put the body back on and wanted to know if anyone has had experience with either company?

I've seen some mixed reviews for ILT, but I know there are two sides to every story so thought I'd get a wider range of opinions.

I'm thinking of going with stainless and I'll also need the front parking brake cable assembly.

Thanks!


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I've used parts from both companies and have had excellent results with both.

I know some of what Ames sells is made by Classic Tube, Inline Tube or The Right Stuff.

The stainless lines will stay pretty, but they are more difficult to work with. 

I have found the stainless steel lines to be more difficult to seat and seal, so leaks are more difficult to eliminate. 

Just my $.02


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I agree with JMT, used both with good results. Since Ames does not make their own I'd go with ILT or right stuff. You won't be disappointed with either.


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

Bought a front disc brake conversion kit with all new brake lines for my '68 last year from Ames. Everything fit perfectly, I was very happy with it.


----------



## MO Goat (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for the input and I chose to go with Inline Tube. I ordered the brake lines on Monday and while I was at it, I ordered the fuel lines....and also the full parking brake assembly w/clip set. Figured the undercarriage needed some flash so I went with stainless and the stainless fittings already attached. Should look great when installed!
I can say that ILT had great customer service, they arrived 4 days afterwards and after inspecting them tonight, the quality looks great!
I'm taking them to the shop tomorrow and I'll let you know how they fit up.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Great! Some minor bending and tweaking will inevitably be required but no biggie, good luck and enjoy!


----------

